# canning chai concentrate??



## strawhouse (Aug 7, 2010)

I found this recipe online, I'm wondering if I could preserve it? 
Anyone ever tried something like this, or similar?
My friends love chai lattes, I thought it would make a great Christmas gift, but this recipe says it should be kept in the fridge.
http://tasty-yummies.com/2011/11/07/homemade-chai-tea-concentrate/
Thanks for the help!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

http://www.foodiewithfamily.com/2011/11/03/spiced-orange-chai-concentrate/

This recipe says to store in the fridge for up to a month.

I have not made this, but looking at the recipe, I don't see anything that would make it "un-cannable". Try making up a small batch and water bath it for 10 minutes in half-pint jars. The pepper corns may increase in heat, or sometimes they will turn bitter, but I don't think 10 minutes will do that. If, after canning, you find it to be good, do it up in pints and water bath for 15 minutes.


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

My mom used to make something similar - the seasonings were a bit different, and all ground - but I remember she used instant iced tea, tang and dried spices. It was a dry mix that we would just add to boiling water. I'm wondering if you experiment if you could come up with something similar using all dry ingredients.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I make this one from All Recipes.com. We like it better than the coffehouse versions.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/chai-tea-mix/detail.aspx

Pixie Lou - the other version with Tang we call Russian Tea...I think this is it:

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/russian-tea/detail.aspx


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I remember Russian Tea from the church functions when I was a child. Thanks for the memory!


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

My mom did not make Russian Tea. That recipe looks disgusting. 

I remember it was a spiced tea - mostly dry tea mix, dry powdered spices, a little bit of tang. I don't recall sugar, and there definitely wasn't lemonaid in it. I remember always putting it back in the original iced tea container, so it didn't have too much added to it.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

PixieLou, I think your mom maade what we used to call Friendship Tea, it is almost like Russian Tea, just no lenonade mix and just the sugar thats in the tang. I make them both and like the Russian better for some reason. I don't add the lemon mix to io it tough. I don't like the flavor mix.


----------



## strawhouse (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks guys! I like the dry mix idea, but I think the liquid in mason jars looks prettier as a gift. (plus the all natural ingredients..... the dry mix recipes I've read have some ingredients that probably wouldn't go over well with my granola hippie friends!) 
suitcase sally, thanks for the tip on peppercorns, I didn't know they could turn bitter.


----------

